# Early Christmas Present



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

After paying some bills, and buying all the Christmas presents we needed for the family, I ended up with $300 extra out of my bonus I got back in October. I told my wife to put it towards something useful like credit cards or something, but she decided that I should spend it on myself. So I thought to myself what goes bang for $300?? A Mossberg 500 makes a good bang for around $300!!!

I had been thinking about buying a 18" bbl shotgun to take over HD duties, and wanted to do somewhat of a tactical build over time, but couldn't decide between the 870 and 500. The 870s came with the extended mag, which I liked, but were a little out of my price range. In the end I went with the 500 which was on sale for $240. One reason is I liked that it came with a full stock & pistol girp, and it was in my budget which keeps me in my wifes good graces. I wish I could extend the mag, but 5 shells is plenty I figure.

After the new year I plan on putting on a Knoxx stock of some sort, sidesaddle, and some sort of light. I'm really happy with it and can't wait to get out to the range.










The growing collection from the top
Winchester 1200 28" bbl
Armalite M15 A4 16" bbl
SA XD9 Service 4" bbl
Mossberg 500 18" bbl










Just the black guns (aka zombie kit:enforcer


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice collection!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd say your set to go.


----------

